# Low Libido From Tren?



## JT929 (Apr 17, 2013)

23y
5'11
210lbs
8%

*Previous cycles*
First- Test E 500/wk 12 weeks
Second- Test E 750/wk + Deca 600 = Nolva PCT
*Current- Test E 750wk + Tren E 600wk + Caber .25mg 2x/wk + Adex .25mg ED

*I've been running my *Current* Cycle since 3/27 and I'm experiencing absolutely NO libido, NO desire for sex, and it's almost impossible to sustain an erection. Most of what I researched on Tren reported that my libido should be through the roof. This is the first time I've ever ran any AI's on cycle and I'm not sure if the Caber/Adex is the problem or is it the Tren? Am I running enough Test? Should I lower Tren? I dropped the Adex last week just incase my problem stemmed from low estrogen and it still hasn't gotten any better. Any advice?


----------



## justhav2p (Apr 17, 2013)

with that high of tren dose you should be heavy on sides. Are you getting the tell tale signs your tren is legit? heavy sweating, night sweats, hotter body temp?

If your caber is bunk then your prolactine levels will interfere with your libido. I am a mess on tren. I want to take every hole and shove my dick in it. 

I am big on high tren with trt dose test. I found I get less sides and let the tren do the work.


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2013)

On high doses of tren I'm almost to the point of raping my wife. With just tren and test your libido should be though the roof. You may want to check your shit brother. Go get some tests your gear may not be of the highest quality if you get my drift.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 18, 2013)

Your test / tren ration might be off.

Try lowering the tren dose in half and see what happens in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 18, 2013)

How is your estrogen? That coukd be the culprit. 

Or you could lower the test and see. A lot of guys are reporting low test and high tren works amazingly well with little sides.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 18, 2013)

JT929 said:


> I'm experiencing absolutely NO libido, NO desire for sex, and it's almost impossible to sustain an erection. Most of what I researched on Tren reported that my libido should be through the roof. This is the first time I've ever ran any AI's on cycle and I'm not sure if the Caber/Adex is the problem or is it the Tren? Am I running enough Test? Should I lower Tren? I dropped the Adex last week just incase my problem stemmed from low estrogen and it still hasn't gotten any better. *Any advice?*



Bloodwork.  Everything else is guesswork.

Seems to me both your caber and adex doses are on the low side, and you just dumped the latter.  Plus, there's lots of bunk ancillaries out there.  High E2 and prolactin are likely culprits.  Are you taking any other meds not listed above?


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

JT929 said:


> 23y
> 5'11
> 210lbs
> 8%
> ...



BIG Mistake. When estrogen is high that is when Tren sides come along. You need to either up your adex to 1mg per day or cut back on the test. I would do 300mg test (Tren is 5x more Anabolic as Test, with low Test you don't get much armotasation and its there to keep everything working) and 600 Tren with high Adex dose and up Caber to 1mg per week. You didn't do any research before pinning Tren did ya? Now ya got a limp noodle


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I get no real side effects from most aas. ( other then being jerked and tan)  but I get every single side undesirable side effect on tren. 
 I can still get hard on tren, but i have a hard time cumming.


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Even on low dose test and high tren?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 18, 2013)

LCSULLA said:


> ^ Even on low dose test and high tren?


idk low doses of test is not part of my play book. I love test.


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 18, 2013)

Lol. I understand. And based on your pic you don't need a recomp cycle.


----------



## s2h (Apr 18, 2013)

i think your estrogen is high..that equals limp noodle..go get some labs asap..information from that will be gold..


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 18, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I get no real side effects from most aas. ( other then being jerked and tan) but I get every single side undesirable side effect on tren.
> I can still get hard on tren, but i have a hard time cumming.




Can't cum is a sign of high prolactin.  Try to lower test next time or increase adex dose along with 1mg caber per week and should clear things up.  I got my lab work back yesterday and prolactin is in the upper range and I have the same problem.  Going to source some Caber


----------



## s2h (Apr 18, 2013)

BP2000 said:


> Can't cum is a sign of high prolactin.  Try to lower test next time or increase adex dose along with 1mg caber per week and should clear things up.  I got my lab work back yesterday and prolactin is in the upper range and I have the same problem.  Going to source some Caber



or a enlarged prostate...bph is the cum blocker..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 19, 2013)

tren gives me prostate issues. fairly certain thats what is was. I have taken big doses of deca and had no prolactin/deca dick issues.


----------



## s2h (Apr 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> tren gives me prostate issues. fairly certain thats what is was. I have taken big doses of deca and had no prolactin/deca dick issues.



flomax works wonders if you get the piss dribble from gear...its pretty much a must...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 19, 2013)

s2h said:


> flomax works wonders if you get the piss dribble from gear...its pretty much a must...



When im on tren river dick is not uncommon. 
Gentlemen take care of your prostate it's a really odd feeling when your prostate is enlarged. Constant feeling if having to piss. Then you got to piss you can't. Then when you do piss.you have to shake it for a minute to make sure it's all out. You can get hard but can't cum. I have respect for and feel bad for old guys that have issues with this.


----------



## JT929 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm grateful for all the helpful advice, I'm having blood work done next week @PrivateMD to see what the problem is. Does anyone have any knowledge where my blood levels should be at for my particular cycle? Which Tests should I have done? Can I get away with the Female Hormone Panel @PrivateMD or should I go with the Male which covers more ground? Is anyone experienced in this department?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 21, 2013)

JT929 said:


> I'm grateful for all the helpful advice, I'm having blood work done next week @PrivateMD to see what the problem is. Does anyone have any knowledge where my blood levels should be at for my particular cycle? Which Tests should I have done? Can I get away with the Female Hormone Panel @PrivateMD or should I go with the Male which covers more ground? Is anyone experienced in this department?



Yeah.  Get the female panel for basic stuff.  Get the "testosterone lc/ms-ms" if you want to get actual accurate readings of that, otherwise you'll just see ">1500" unless you are *very* lucky with your particular lab.  Get the prolactin test to see how your caber is working.

I haven't seen any "male" oriented panels that wrap these up in a more economical fashion.


----------



## JT929 (Apr 21, 2013)

The test I ordered includes:
Comp. Metabolic panel
CBC with Differential/Platelet
Estradiol
FSH, Serum
Luteinizing Hormone (LH), S
Testosterone, Serum

Will this be enough information or do I need the Prolactin test as well? I plan on fasting tonight and Testing tomorrow. My last shot of test/tren was yesterday


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Apr 21, 2013)

If you want the full total t reading they have to take the capped sample at 1500> and retest the sample again and again, but you can request the lab for total t pass the cap. It's just if your lab beaks samples down like that?


----------



## JT929 (Apr 22, 2013)

If anyone has any insight on Blood Levels please check out http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/180565-bloodwork-reference.html 
I just had blood drawn today and I will be posting results there. Thanks!


----------



## BP2000 (Apr 22, 2013)

I would run the female hormone panel + prolactin.  I bet your estrogen is high you should have been taking 1mg adex per day.  Next time run test lower and run the ai throughout


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2013)

I've gone higher than that on tren, but frankly, unless you are raping gorillas (probably not, low libido right?) and weighing 280+ I see no reason for you to be running that much gear. People on the internet run way too much shit because they think they have to raise doses every cycle, and then they wonder why when they're running 2 grams a week why they look like they would be laughed out of a junior nationals comp.

Lower your tren, and probably that test too  I love gear but my money is on you're running too much shit.


----------



## JT929 (Apr 23, 2013)

So I got my blood work done and the results are in. 

Test Serum- >1500ng/dl HIGH
LH- <.2  mIU/mL LOW
FSH Serum- .2 mIU/ml LOW
*Estradiol- 424.6 pg/mL HIGH
Prolactin 47.4 ng/mL HIGH

*This explains my depression, non existing libido, and severe mood swings all of which I blamed Tren for. I'm bumping up my Caber and Adex immediately and I will keep everyone posted with the results in a week or two.


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! Your estrogen is insane. How much we're you taking of adex a day?


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 24, 2013)

A low libido from trenbolone is due to an increase in prolactin. You need Dostinex or Cabergoline to help lower it.


----------



## JT929 (Apr 24, 2013)

LCSULLA said:


> Wow! Your estrogen is insane. How much we're you taking of adex a day?



I started off taking .5mg ED and then I lowered it to .25mg ED because I thought it was too strong, and then I stopped it all together because I lost my sex drive and I became depressed. I jumped back on Adex at 1mg ED and bumped my Caber up to 1mg/wk yesterday. I'll have more blood drawn in a week or two to see how my Estro is doing. 

I overnighted some Aromasin which should be here today. Does anyone know if that would be a better solution? I've always heard Adex is more powerful and more efficient at lowering Estrogen but there's the rebound factor which scares me. Even at *Estradiol- 424.6 pg/mL,* I have no Gyno symptoms so I'm not prone but I think it'd be easier to PCT if I'm already taking Aromasin instead of waiting till PCT to switch from Adex to Aromasin.. right?


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 24, 2013)

I've never gone over 400mg of Tren A, and libido is through the roof! I'm horny all the damn time. I don't take AI's...


----------



## independent (Apr 24, 2013)

Repped for actually getting blood work done. Good job.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 24, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> I've never gone over 400mg of Tren A, and libido is through the roof! I'm horny all the damn time. *I don't take AI's*...



That has to be the dumbest thing in the world to do when using AAS.  Gyno isn't the biggest and only problem.  Prostate issues are a major concern.  Plain stupid, you should know better.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 24, 2013)

JT929 said:


> So I got my blood work done and the results are in.
> 
> Test Serum- >1500ng/dl HIGH
> LH- <.2  mIU/mL LOW
> ...



LCSULLA is right, your E2 is insane.  A new record here?  Some of us have had >300 levels and we thought those were high.  Your prolactin is also sky-high -- ought to be 4-15 according to Labcorp.  

Even with your low dose of Adex it seems like your E2 should never have gotten that crazy, particularly with only a 750 mg/wk test regimen.  The adex might be bunk.  Do you trust the source?

Your caber dose wasn't low, just middling at .5 mg/wk.  Yet prolactin went to the stratosphere.  Might be bunk as well.  Lotta bunk ancillaries out there, it pays to be paranoid.

Bummer there's no lc/ms-ms testosterone assay.  At ">1500" you know there's test in your vials but that's all.  Given the wonkiness of your ancillaries you might also want to know the precise strength of your oils.


----------



## LCSULLA (Apr 24, 2013)

Now you have me curious...where did you buy the adex from? Or you can just say It was a research chem.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 24, 2013)

Holy shit ur estro is high


----------



## T100 (Apr 24, 2013)

Subb'd for more details. I'm on prop/tren too.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 27, 2013)

JT929 said:


> 23y
> 5'11
> 210lbs
> 8%
> ...



Bro...add back in your AI.  That is NOT the problem.  You were barely using any as it was.  .5 mg daily would be better for you at that dose.  By taking away the AI, all you are doing is letting your estrogen levels go through the roof, which for any people, will only make sexual function worse.  Obviously, 750 mg of test per week will result in supoer high estro levels, comparative to normal readings.

By the way, your problem is the Tren...100%.  Thi is a VERY common side, so welcome to the worst side effect tren has.  If everything you read on tren said it increases sex drive and you did not read anything about sexual dysfunction, you clearly did not read much...as this information is posted all over the internet.  In fact, it is one of the most frequenly discussed topics when tren comes up.  Tren does not affect everyone the same.  Some peole can use it without any issues, while others will experience extreme sexual dysfunction (like you) and not even be able to sustain an erection or cum.  A lot of imes, when guys first start taking it, they experience an increase in sex druve, but after about 3-5 weeks, everything goes to shit...they can't get an erection...their livido drops down to nothing...and they can't orgasm.

What I have tried to explain to many guys is that the sexual dysfunction normally experienced by tren is not usually due to increased prolactin levels....which is why Carber is not helping you.  .5 mg 3X weekly should be enough to counter any increase in prolactin...and even though you are only use .5 mg 2X weekly, this would still be adequate to stave off debilitating level of prolactin.  In other words, it is not prolactin causing the problem.  Many guys think all the need to do is run some caber if this happens and presto...problem solved, but this is OFTEN NOT the case.  This would only work if prolactin were the cause, but it usually isn't.

The problem is that tren is a progestin...and has progesterone-like effects in the body.  Progesterone is sex drive & function killer!  This is the hormone released after pregnancy, which makes women not want to have sex.  Elevated levels continue to occur until she is done breast feeding, then her hormonal balance rights itself.  Progesterone can have devastatig effects in a man, as you have noticed.  This will go away by itself in about 4-6 weeks AFTER you take you final dose of tren.  Some guys can eliminate this side effect by using a higher dose of testosterone, BUT...this is ONLy for guys who only have a mild negative response to tren in the sexual dysfunction. For some others, the only cure is discontinance.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 27, 2013)

If you have a low libido from tren the solution is to use Cabergoline or Dostinex. This will lower prolactin levels. Prolactin is the hormone secreted after sexual climax.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 27, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> If you have a low libido from tren the solution is to use Cabergoline or Dostinex. This will lower prolactin levels. Prolactin is the hormone secreted after sexual climax.



He is using it...and it isn't working. Many, many people have experienced sexual dysfunction with tren...and despite massive doses of carber, the problem remains. That is because much of the time, sexual dysfuntion with tren is not due to prolactin, but its direct progestagenic effects. Read post #36.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 27, 2013)

JT929 said:


> So I got my blood work done and the results are in.
> 
> Test Serum- >1500ng/dl HIGH
> LH- <.2 mIU/mL LOW
> ...



Damn, your estrogen is high as hell! Estro levels in that range can impair sexual function. However, there are guys who can use 2 grams of test with no AI (only Nolva) and still have a very high sex drive, despite super high estro levels. This is because androgens help overcome the dysfunctional effects of estrogen on sexual performance. In other words, your androgen-estro balance is an important factor. Personal reponse will vary.

I have no doubt the tren is playing the biggest role, as both the type of dysfunction you are telling us about, as well as the time frame in which it started, are all strong signs that Tren is the main cause. Still, get that estro under control...because it sure isn't helping things.

If you raise your Caber dose and find you are still having this problem after a couple weeks, you will know that prolactin, despite the current elevation, is not the primary factor responsible for the dysfuntion. Often, it is tren's direct progestagenic effect on the body. This is why so many guys experience no relief even when taking high doses of caber. You were already using .5mg two times per week...yet it did not help. Normally, dosing carber at .5 mg 3X weekly is enough to elimimnate thois issue if it is the primary cause.  Currently, your prolactin levels are a bit over double what is considered within the normnal range for a man, but your estrogen is many times higher.  Men can easily cope with prolactin levels outside the normal range without experiencing severe issues, just like men often still have great sexual performance when estro is many times higher than normal.  Obviously, there comes a point where this is no longer the case.  Trouble shooting will lead you to your answer.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 27, 2013)

JT929 said:


> I started off taking .5mg ED and then I lowered it to .25mg ED because I thought it was too strong, and then I stopped it all together because I lost my sex drive and I became depressed. I jumped back on Adex at 1mg ED and bumped my Caber up to 1mg/wk yesterday. I'll have more blood drawn in a week or two to see how my Estro is doing.
> 
> I overnighted some Aromasin which should be here today. Does anyone know if that would be a better solution? I've always heard Adex is more powerful and more efficient at lowering Estrogen but there's the rebound factor which scares me. Even at *Estradiol- 424.6 pg/mL,* I have no Gyno symptoms so I'm not prone but I think it'd be easier to PCT if I'm already taking Aromasin instead of waiting till PCT to switch from Adex to Aromasin.. right?



A study done in men a couple of years ago showed that Aromasin was able to lower estrogen about 60%, while a-dex was 47%.  So, a-dex is not stronger when using these drugs in their recommended effective dosing range, but a-dex is certainly much stronger per mg.  The effective dosing range for Aromasin is normally between 20-50 mg daily, depending on need....while A-dex is usually between .5 mg EOD to 1 mg daily, depending on need.

I prefer aromasin, as it not only prevents estrogen rebound, but it is the only AI which does not negatively impact cholesterol.  This is important for steroid users.  the downside is the slightly increased cost and the more frequent dosing schedule (aromasin shoud be taken 2X daily, in equally divided doses).


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 27, 2013)

This ^


----------



## Kwabby6 (Apr 29, 2013)

Nobody is questioning whether his AI's are bunk? OP, are you running research chems, generics, US pharma?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats just about the only way to take out the guesswork! :-S


----------

